# Sydney 14-16 April



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Where are you gonna be Ken? Got a plan at all? Middle harbour is a pretty big place. Have you also heard any talk on what is about at the moment?

JT


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm definately up for a fish on Sunday, might also be able to escape this afternoon/early evening. I'll send you a PM with my mobile & also keep an eye on this post.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm in for this trip will post / call after work ....... BRING ON THE KINGS!!!

Pauly :twisted:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Have fun fellas. I have literally just found out that my presence is required in Hong Kong and Tokyo this week so am jetting out at the crack of dawn tomorrow morning. Guess I better stop cleaning these reels and go pack.....   

Hope the Kingies do the decent thing for you Pauly.

JT


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Ken,
I'll keep an eye out for you tomorrow (Sun). Will probably launch from Clontaf again. This time however I plan to spend some time to see if I can jig a couple of squid up before I head up towards Quakers Hat and Sugarloaf. Will bring along some 3" power minnows to try this time too. What size jig headsdo you use with these?


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Eric, I'm also thinking the same - whereabouts will you launch - off the sandy spit, or just before the marina ?


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

paulb said:


> Hi Eric, I'm also thinking the same - whereabouts will you launch - off the sandy spit, or just before the marina ?


just before the Marina Paul, there's a car park pretty close to it and just a short walk down to the beach (pretty close to the ensclosed swimming area.)

Am going to shoot for a launch at about 5 am


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hmm - bright and early then - I did notice that its paid car parking just by the Marina, whereas there's free parking one road down from the main Clontarf parking area. If for any reason we miss each other at the launch, I'll hang a green flashing light off one of my rods - you'll see me a mile away!!!!!


----------

